
I'm a startup founder and I had sex with an investor – and I am sorry - wiradikusuma
http://www.businessinsider.com/sexism-women-silicon-valley-tech-why-startup-founder-sex-investor-2017-7/?IR=T
======
velobro
I'm a junior developer trying to get a job in the valley and this part makes
me so angry.

"I knew being hot got me in the door and that after that I had to make that
work for me. Culturally, we are taught as women that our main power is our
looks and sexuality. Then it's a matter of what you do with it. Personally, I
used the s--- out of it, and I was more successful than my male colleagues
because of it."

~~~
totalZero
Why does it make you angry? In my experience, women on wall street play a
totally different game than men in order to advance their careers. I don't see
any reason why it would be different in silicon valley. All you have to do is
figure out your own personal technique for success and advance in that
direction, without worrying about other people's tricks.

------
chmaynard
Hmm, sex for money. Isn't that considered prostitution?

~~~
smt88
Read the article. She didn't take money from him.

